# Most streamlined fancy goldfish



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Out of all the "fancies" (I mean no comets, no shubunkins, no wakins, etc....you know what I mean) which one has the most streamlined body?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Streamline and fancy goldfish is an oxymoron but some of the Fantail lines and some Dragoneye lines can be fairly streamline.
https://plus.google.com/photos?utm_...5430421750165623490&oid=117492541202833943281

Rick


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

rickey said:


> Streamline and fancy goldfish is an oxymoron but some of the Fantail lines and some Dragoneye lines can be fairly streamline.
> https://plus.google.com/photos?utm_...5430421750165623490&oid=117492541202833943281
> 
> Rick


Yeah well I know they aren't supposed to be sleek and all but I was just looking for the least chunky lol. Fantails and dragoneye huh? Never heard of dragoneye...Unfortunately I can't view the link


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

You probably know it by another name.
"The telescope eye, demekin, or moor is a fancy goldfish characterized by its protruding eyes. It is also known as globe eye or dragon eye goldfish"
According to google.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my....Were you being sarcastic Rick? Lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They're all fat. Some get too much to eat and become REALLY fat.

By the way, the more streamline they are the bigger they will be, because of the nature of their deformity. I love goldfish, but that's what those fish are - deformed.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh then overfeeding plays a role...will keep that in mind...


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh my....Were you being sarcastic Rick? Lol


no sarcasm here I have some lines that are much more trim than that example.

Rick


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> You probably know it by another name.
> "The telescope eye, demekin, or moor is a fancy goldfish characterized by its protruding eyes. It is also known as globe eye or dragon eye goldfish"
> According to google.


That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Goldfish Breed Standards

this may help

rick


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

rick


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

rickey said:


> rick


Ah I see...That is more the look I want!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

rickey said:


> Goldfish Breed Standards
> 
> this may help
> 
> rick


That is GREAT! Thank you!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Pearls

 Dragons 

 TVR 

 SVR 

 Oranda 

 Ryukins

 Goldfish 

A few pic

Rick


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks again! I think I like fantails best...


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, those are beautiful!


----------

